
Grubhub CEO sells stock before making damaging statements - Skywing
The optics of this stock sell off seem a bit odd given the relative time to him making statements that have reduced the value of said stock.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sec.gov&#x2F;Archives&#x2F;edgar&#x2F;data&#x2F;1556458&#x2F;000120919116148881&#x2F;xslF345X01&#x2F;doc4.xml<p>Couldn&#x27;t he just buy them back at lower value?
======
askafriend
He sells ~11,000 shares every month and has been doing so for a while from
what I understand. A former employee posted something to this tune, though I
forget where I read it.

------
inimino
Whatever you're reaching for here, it's quite a reach.

He sent an internal email about politics and it backfired. It's not like he
gave a press conference announcing the company was in financial trouble.

~~~
Skywing
It was the day before. Your point about it being an email is exactly my point
this could be taken as him knowing something that nobody else did and thus
selling his shares. Just looks odd

~~~
inimino
In this the "something else" would be knowing that the CEO is about to send a
stupid email the next day?

If he anticipated it would leak and tank the stock wouldn't he have more
likely just run it by some folks and sent something less poorly worded?

~~~
Skywing
Right, yea, the something else would have been knowing that in the event of a
Trump victory he'd send out this email which could likely hurt the company
(it'd naturally get leaked). Obviously it's a bit of a stretch, because why
would he intentionally hurt his own company? I just thought it was a bit odd-
looking.

Another user in this thread pointed out that this seems to be a monthly thing
the CEO does, so this no longer appears as strange.

------
Expialadochus
Let him sell the damn stock... He thinks he's selling off of a 52 week high.
What you can do is go to your bank and get an online trading account. Make
sure the bank will allow you to short NYSE:GRUB before you sign on. Then, buy
PUT OPTIONS thru Jan 2018... nearer term puts are safer, but Matt Maloney
deserves a whole years worth of headaches for this... Got any really rich
republican friends? Tell them all about this strategy!

------
roschdal
[http://www.chicagotribune.com/bluesky/originals/ct-matt-
malo...](http://www.chicagotribune.com/bluesky/originals/ct-matt-maloney-
grubhub-email-resign-bsi-20161110-story.html)

------
radamanthus
The transaction was before the elections. Looks perfectly normal to me.

~~~
Expialadochus
Are you living in a world where people are incapable of preplanning their
actions in order to intentionally cause a downward correction in the stock, so
that they can later sell it for a higher price and make money this way? Talk
to the SEC and see if they agree with you :P

------
dvdhnt
Sweet another CEO being emotionally reactive.

------
laughfactory
Oh, wow, this sounds super illegal. Particularly if he re-buys at a lower
price.

